# For Farmineer95, anyone else with younger kids



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

You mentioned STEM projects in one of your posts, thought I'd share this with you. With so many kids out of school at home, maybe be a fun project. We got this for our son last Christmas, there are kits for all different ages. They come about once every six weeks.

https://www.kiwico.com/


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks. I showed the Misses, she heard of it. Wish I had something like that when I was a kid. Maybe I still am, haven't figured out what I want to do when I grow up...
Think we'll have to run it past the girls, they like kits and building sets. Legos are a hit.

Planters are built, girls planted with veggies and some flowers today.
Was a good day.


----------

